# Hi from Australia!



## LastContrast (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm a long time lurker from Australia signing up at last! LC


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## La-Pelirrojita (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello!  I've never been to Australia, but I hope to visit one day!


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Hi, I'm a long time lurker from Australia signing up at last! LC


  Hello!! I've always wanted to visit Australia! Enjoy the forums :-D


----------



## LastContrast (Aug 27, 2013)

aw thanks guys!


----------



## chsai (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome I wanted to visit australia some time.


----------



## catn2kittens (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm new and I'm from Australia too  I'm a bit shy so I've been lurking!


----------

